# cheese phenotype



## dank.bud76 (Dec 30, 2008)

never smoked it and don't know anyone who has it, i just want something hard to acquire i guess and this cheese i hear of in the uk is obsessing me   not the 'big budda' or whatever, but the real deal skunk #1 cheese.  is it possible with due diligence to buy skunk #1 from sensi and get a "new" cheese mother outta them?  how prevalent is this phenotype in skunk #1 seeds?  1:10 or 1:1mil?  assuming you use sensi (the seed of the original cheese i hear) whats the odds they have the same mother plants so you could buy the same genetics and hope to get a cheese mother?


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone?  skunk #1 is still available from sensi.


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2009)

its hard to say if another skunk#1 will show that particular pheno in 10 seeds or 100.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 3, 2009)

why doesnt Sensi isolate that pheno and sell them as cheese?  And wouldnt that still be considered skunk?


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 3, 2009)

rekon it would be like looking for a needle in a haystack.grown sensi skunk#1 lots of time and never seen anything close to the exodus cheese .grown bb cheese and it was nice ,great taste and easy to grow but it didnt look like the uk cheese that is on a lot of web sites


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2009)

dank dairy seeds has the cheese clone is breeding it with some unusal crosses. the spacecheese looks dank. Its the cheese clone and subcool's space queen. uuummmm


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 3, 2009)

guess that's why the big breeders have hundreds of plants growing.  find that one rare pheno and isolate it.  is there any breakout of skunk #1 phenos out there?


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2009)

i doubt it. you could start one


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 3, 2009)

I would LOVE to have a set up like that............  Growing out hundreds of plants at a time, try to isolate a single pheno... Then back breed.....


but that is a lot of people's dream here......  how many of us have the guts to do it 8)


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2009)

how many have the space...or the time


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

You would have to hire help!


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You would have to hire help!


 
Unless you went legal, or moved where it is legal, then you could make it your job. I would love to do this full time, it would be like playing pro sports, for me anyway.


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 4, 2009)

agreed, but not sure i want to move to cali.  nice weather and all, but gotta admit there's a lot of fruitcakes (and that aint a gay reference) out there.  i hear in some counties you can not smoke in your own car.  doh!  i'll pass

what about the other states with medical provisions?  anyone familiar with running such an operation there?  i agree this would be like a pro sport for me, some people love football, i like it but i love bud and would love to be able to spend an (honest) life refining it.  but alas, my little grow is just for me and the lady, and i dare not get any bigger for fear of the man throwing me in a cage like some wild animal because i like the smoke.  bah, humbug


----------



## flashgee (Jan 4, 2009)

if the uk cheese clone came from from a skunk#1 which is true breeding how come its a one off....if it is a skunk#1(true breeding) how come all other skunk#1's are not the same as the cheese?


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 6, 2009)

flashgee:  i'm guess youre not familiar with phenotypes?  if you are familiar i by no means am trying to insult.  each seed, even feminized breeder seeds, can be one of many particular phenotypes of a given strain.  a "pheno" is basically a "trait" that the offspring from the mother/father combo produces.  as with parents, no two kids are alike (clones, errr, twins aside), seeds are similar though generally there are few phenotypes for each plant.  it's common to grow two skunk #1's side by side from seed and have two noticeably different plants, both in looks, growth, leaf structure and smoke.  i haven't seen it with skunk #1 but i have seen it with other seeds where you get one out of the 10pack that is much better than the others for whatever reason.  well i'm no expert so i'll stop before i start to sound like an idiot ;-)  apparently someone in the uk grew a skunk #1 and got a rare phenotype, aptly named "cheese".  that albino in the bunch if you will, so it is a skunk #1 but different, and some swear much better.  and what sucks is most of the stuff i've read sais the crosses available aren't as good as the original.  sooo, across the pond and without means of getting a clone for myself i was curious how laborious it would be to find that cheese phenotype, how many grows from seed one would have to do in order to get that needle in a haystack.  surely someones ran across it before, but then again who knows?


----------



## Vegs (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, I had three pheno's pop on my Blue Mystic grow. One was mostly white hairs with slight blue hues. The other was of medium height, purple and dark blue and very healthy while the third was short and stout growth with purple almost black hairs and dark purple leaves. Very interesting it was...one looked like blue cheese but I;m sure that wasn't what you are referring too.


----------

